
Show HN: Nonforum, ClojureScript-based Link Share - sova
https://nonforum.com
======
sova
Great Aldous Huxley! Today we open Nonforum to the general public with our
Open Beta. Users can create an account with any e-mail address and immediately
login to take the site for a spin.

You can share links or even just essays, and users who are logged in can then
vote/rate these submissions with the Postage Stamp Rating System, where the
top level is a "Doubleplus vote," the middle layer a "Plus vote" and the
bottom layer a "Needs Work" or "minus vote."

Nonforum is an ambitious project starting from the bottom: With small tidbits
like links and user-submitted writings we plan to start indexing and archiving
larger and larger swathes of Human Experience.

More features are planned: Commenting and Discussions, Archiving of Posts, and
a Feature-Rich Tagging System that will help us create an encyclopedic repo of
Human Knowledge and Experience.

The end goal is to have a reference place as well as a discussion forum, where
the discussions fuel the archive and the archive helps keep discussions
germane and informed.

For the technically inclined, Nonforum is a Single-Page Application (SPA) that
is built with Clojure and ClojureScript. The backend is Clojure using Datomic
for the database operations (queries and writes), and the frontend is
ClojureScript relying on Om.next for React-like UI Rendering. Essentially,
there is an application state Atom (the name of atomically mutable structs in
Clojure land) that holds all of the application state, and as this is updated
with messages from the server, the UI is instantly re-rendered thanks to
Om.next.

We'd like to give our thanks to everyone who has contributed to Clojure and
ClojureScript, and the many friends and developers who have helped hone and
guide the formation of this concept. Although still early on, we are eager to
get your feedback.

You can send feedback to feedback<at>nonforum.com

Thrive and Stay Informed!

------
hellofunk
Sorry, this site really needs a web designer.

~~~
sova
Thanks for checking it out.

